# portable quiet room fan???



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking for a portable reliable and quiet room fan. With quiet being the key word. Any suggestions and where did you get it???


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure what a quiet room is. The most quiet exhaust fans are mounted in and attic with a vent in the room .


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking for a portable room fan such as a box fan or tower fan or hunter fan. Looking for recomendations. Looking to cool a room that has no air conditioning and do not want air conditioning.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

home depot


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

What is the name of the fan???


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey John T., 
I have an Air King tower fan with remote. I'm deaf in the left ear and have lost 1/2 in the right, But Momma says it is very quiet. And it was not very expensive. Rand


----------

